# Gave bath, then wasn't himself



## Nicktyelor (Oct 31, 2010)

I just gave Mr. Wilson a bath (he was filthy). I did it how I normally do, medium cool/warm water, not to let him get too hot or cold. Did'nt let him breath in any water. I dried him off, but he just curled up and sat there. He's usually very, well, grumpy. He huffs and snorts and fights me drying him. All of a sudden though, I realized he was still o_o Just curled in his ball, barely moving. When I tried to pet him, I got a mild response, not normal for a huffy guy like himself. He was in his ball so tight and wouldn't come out that I couldn't hold him or get him to really respond. I set him in his cage and he sat there in the ball. Tried to give him carrots and food, still nothing. When I pet him, he sort of just wiggles and moves out a little bit, but doesn't huff at all (really strange for him). I put him back in the sink and poured water on him. He slowly came out but was very lazy about it. I held him and such but he didn't move about much and once I put him back in the towel, he silently rolled back into his ball. I'm really afraid I traumatized him somehow  ! And of course I want to take him to the vet now, but everything is closed for Easter. He's still in his ball (it's only been about 20 min) so I'm waiting to see if he improves. I'm really worried and hope he comes out. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

Do you think maybe he got too cold somehow? If he's in a tight ball and won't huff or hiss, I'd probably wrap him loosly in a towel and then put him on a heating pad (or inside your shirt if you don't have a heating pad) and see if he's more like his usual self after half an hour or so.


----------



## Nicktyelor (Oct 31, 2010)

Warmed him up with the hairdryer lightly. Got him a bit more active. Laid him back down in a new towel and he just now came out of his ball. Seemed timid, until I went to pet him and the huffing began. Good ol' cranky Wilson is back :lol:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Nicktyelor said:


> Warmed him up with the hairdryer lightly. Got him a bit more active. Laid him back down in a new towel and he just now came out of his ball. Seemed timid, until I went to pet him and the huffing began. Good ol' cranky Wilson is back :lol:


I'd suggest keeping an eye on him and bumping up the temp. in his cage (and also for you to keep him close to you for body heat) for now.
It sounds like he almost went into hibernation. Maybe the water was a bit too cold for him?


----------



## Nicktyelor (Oct 31, 2010)

Yes that's what I started to think. His ball was extremely tight, his breathing slowed, he didn't respond to noises, and didn't react much to being pet. I didn't think hibernation could happen that fast though. I'm guessing now it was in part of the water temp, even though it wasn't exactly cool to my touch. I'm keeping an eye on him now, but so far so good.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Nicktyelor said:


> Yes that's what I started to think. His ball was extremely tight, his breathing slowed, he didn't respond to noises, and didn't react much to being pet. I didn't think hibernation could happen that fast though. I'm guessing now it was in part of the water temp, even though it wasn't exactly cool to my touch. I'm keeping an eye on him now, but so far so good.


A good way to measure the temp of the water is to run it on your wrist. It should be warm 
Your hedgie might just be more sensitive to the temperature changes. Good thing he didn't go into full hibernation!


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

And if he ever goes into a tight ball again DON'T put him back in water. this is usually what people first think to do but it's really dangerous especially if they are attempting hibernation because it's hard for them to uncurl. Make sure next time you bathe him that you have a warmed fleece blanket or something to dry off a lot of the excess water, then put him in a dryer towel for the last heat up on a heating pad or your belly. Don't put him away until he is completely dry.


----------

